# Hackers stole $600m in major cryptocurrency heist and returned $260m



## LFaWolf (Aug 12, 2021)

This is quite bizarre. I wonder what happened.

The heist -
https://www.bbc.com/news/business-58163917
The return -
https://www.reuters.com/technology/...cking-loses-estimated-600-million-2021-08-11/


----------



## R-T-B (Aug 12, 2021)

Most likely, they realized they were in deep shit.  That kind of money vanishing does not go unnoticed.  

That said the only partial return is odd.  Hard to believe they lost that much in a few days...


----------



## FireFox (Aug 12, 2021)

Those kind of news make my day.
Sadly they returned a share of the amount stolen. I say sadly because i have always been against cryptocurrency


----------



## 64K (Aug 12, 2021)

Strange doings in Crypto Land.

I'm sure more details will come out. My hunch is that they eventually intend to return it all a little at a time. Stays in the news longer that way and it was just the hackers way of proving that crypto isn't as safe as people think.


----------



## Caring1 (Aug 12, 2021)

I posted about this earlier in post #158









						General Cryptocoin Discussion
					

What does it matter finite or infinite ammount, usually the last coin will take forever to mine on increasing difficulty. And If it is tied to some fiat, it's like printing money, should be illegal.  The only value it holds is for speculation, if it doesn't increase nobody would want it, let...




					www.techpowerup.com


----------



## R0H1T (Aug 12, 2021)

R-T-B said:


> Most likely, they realized they were in deep shit.  That kind of money vanishing does not go unnoticed.
> 
> That said the only partial return is odd.  Hard to believe they lost that much in a few days...


Well looks like some of the money they stole was *indigestible*, could've belonged to some big shot or even mafia, & they just had to return it.

That's the most logical connection in my mind, or maybe I just watch too much of stuff like *Breaking Bad*


----------



## Cheese_On_tsaot (Aug 12, 2021)

Meh, it's the wild west, I'm not sure what people expected.


----------



## Chomiq (Aug 12, 2021)




----------



## Caring1 (Aug 20, 2021)

In a similar crime:


			Hackers steal $97 mn from Japanese crypto exchange


----------



## P4-630 (Aug 20, 2021)

Again some reasons to worldwide ban crypto mining...


----------



## R-T-B (Aug 24, 2021)

P4-630 said:


> Again some reasons to worldwide ban crypto mining...


How are these things even related?

That's like saying ban cash because people can steal it.

At any rate, it sounds more like security research that they didn't expect to work, hence the return;



> It was "always the plan" to return the tokens, the purported hacker wrote, adding: "I am not very interested in money."



Latest is that all has been returned and the company has extended a formal job offering.  Friggin lol.


----------



## kayjay010101 (Aug 24, 2021)

P4-630 said:


> Again some reasons to worldwide ban crypto mining...


Ban fiat currencies too then, since fiat currency is stolen a lot more than crypto.


----------

